# average weight at 4 months?



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter, our female golden, is already 39 lbs! She is 4 1/2 months old. Is anyone able to predict her adult weight? I love big dogs, and knew that she was the biggest female of the litter.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I think Jige was right around 40# at 4mo and he is now 11mos and weighs 75#. I think your Winter is going to be a big girl.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Phoebe was about the same and she has stayed the same lately. She had a huge growth spurt then it slowed. She is almost 6 months old and is about 47lbs.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I was just noticing earlier today that your puppy has huge paws! I think she is going to be big. How big were her parents?


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Her mom was 72 & her dad 79.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

At 4 mo Cooper was 35 lbs and now at almost 9 mo he is 68 lbs. Kye was 32 lbs at 4 mo and now at 11 mo weighs about 60 lbs. I think your girl is going to be big too! She is sure a beauty.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

Arthur is four months old today, and 29.5 lbs. His mom is 55 lbs.—a hunter. I don't know about his father—a show dog. In coloration he's medium golden. I suppose he won't be huge, which is fine with us!


----------



## maxmbob (Feb 20, 2010)

Darby is 29 lbs. She is 4 months and a week. She comes from filed lines on both sides.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly was 26 lbs at 16 weeks. Her predicted adult weight is 55-60 lbs


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

Lucky is 17 weeks and is 27 lbs. The vet told me that I could expect him to be 55-60 pounds. I was shocked because he seems so big to me.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

summer was 32lbs on the day of her 4 months appointment! a huge improvement for us since she was so skinny when we got her!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max at about 4.5 months and around 50 pounds. The second picture is Max at about 22 months and 150 pounds. Yes, he is big. Max's Dad was quite tall but his mom was average size golden.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, Max is big & beautiful!


----------



## Regulus (Jan 30, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Here is Max at about 4.5 months and around 50 pounds. The second picture is Max at about 22 months and 150 pounds. Yes, he is big. Max's Dad was quite tall but his mom was average size golden.


Wow! How big was he at 6 months?

Gus was at that weight at 4.5 months and is at 6 months and 72 pounds now. After seeing your post, I'm getting a little worried that he might be bigger than I'd expected by some distance!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ripley was 26 Lbs at her 4 month appointment, 42 at 5.5 months and is now 7 months and is 50 lbs. She seams to be slowing down drastically in growth and is only growing a few lbs a month opposed to her 4-5 month grow spurt. Her parents are 60 lbs (mom) and 78 lbs (dad), so we are assuming she will end up about 60-65 lbs


----------



## ChopperJustin (May 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Here is Max at about 4.5 months and around 50 pounds. The second picture is Max at about 22 months and 150 pounds. Yes, he is big. Max's Dad was quite tall but his mom was average size golden.


*Yes, he is big*. :bowl:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Regulus said:


> Wow! How big was he at 6 months?
> 
> Gus was at that weight at 4.5 months and is at 6 months and 72 pounds now. After seeing your post, I'm getting a little worried that he might be bigger than I'd expected by some distance!


Looked-up his vet record. At four months, 54 pounds; at 5 months, 75 pounds. Six months probably about 95. He was growing about 20 pounds per month during this "growth spurt." At his first vet visit, at just under 3 months and at 30 pounds, the vet said he would be "100 pounds easy."

At 15 months he was 137 pounds and we thought about done. But he continued to fill-out until at 22 months he is about 157 pounds. He is very buff in the chest and neck. He stands close to 30 inches at the shoulders. He is clearly taller and bigger than the AKC standard. We got him a RuffRider harness for the car--extra large--and it is almost too small.

Max was probably about 20 pounds heavier than your Gus at 6 months.


----------



## TaraSue (Sep 3, 2012)

This is a late response but... Mine is 20.2 lbs @ 17 weeks. I always worry that he is too skinny but this is a vast improvement from where he was at. Should I be worried?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Here is Max at about 4.5 months and around 50 pounds. The second picture is Max at about 22 months and 150 pounds. Yes, he is big. Max's Dad was quite tall but his mom was average size golden.


I thought "150 lbs" was a typo. After reading your other responses, apparently not. Wow!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella was 39 lbs at 4 mo, but still hasn't cracked 50, and she turns 6 mo. next week. I suspect she'll top out somewhere around 75 lbs.. I think her height will fall within the standard, but she's very muscular. 

I see this thread is 6 months old. I'm curious how much Winter weighs now.


----------

